# RIP sweet Kaiser



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I recieved an email last night from my Dog trainer
that his beloved 9 year old GSD Kaiser went to the bridge last night.
He has battled DM since October 2007 and the vet gave him 3 months and he lasted another 2 plus years.

I was lucky to have met him and Brady and I trained with Ron and Kaiser.

Please say a prayer for Ron, Sherry and their kids they are heart broken








This was taken in November 2009








Sweet Kaiser


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful dog. I'm not sure what DM is, but it's always had to loose a pet. I'm glad they got extra time with him. RIP, little puppy!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So sorry for everyone's loss!







What a nice picture to remember him by.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

He looks alot like my Sash
Im so sorry they lost him, looks like a big sweetie, thats sad he had to suffer with DM. Ive read about it. 
All my condolences, the family sure must be heartbroken. RIP Kaiser you can run free now.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

RIP Kaiser. I'm so sorry for his loss, I hope he's more comfortable now.


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry...I am keeping them all in my thoughts.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Het there Dawn.........
That's what I lost Timer to.... 
relay our condolances, please.... 
What a sweet , soft eye...


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

He was a beautiful boy, Dawn. I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am so sorry for them. We lost our first boy to DM. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I will and thank you all for the kind words 
I will let Ron know
Kaiser was an awesome boy you should have seen him in action 
with Ron, He was the reason we kept on training with B 
after the puppy training


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for Kaiser's family.

Robert


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a handsome guy. RIP handsome Kaiser.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

God bless Kaiser and his family.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry,


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Dawn,
Pass on thoughts and prayers from the Dimock Pack, please.








What a hole he must leave in their family tonight.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't even imagine it breaks my heart
all the stories Ron told felt like he was my own
I will let them know 
thank you all for the warm thought they will appreciate it


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My thoughts are with those who loved Kaiser...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I send this page to Ron and Sherry
they emailed me back and said:

Thank you to you all for the wonderful comments and they enjoyed reading them!
Thank you from me for being there too!
xoxoxo


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

What a tragedy to loose such a wonderful boy at such a young age. God calls the best ones first. In this case he let Kaiser's family enjoy extra time.
Rest in Peace beautiful boy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry...that is a beautiful pic of him


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a loss!! I'm so very sorry!

Tanya


----------

